# Ultimate Thrust Line



## smizo (Jun 14, 2011)

working on some cowl ideas. does anyone know the distance from the top of the firewall to the thrust line on the ultimate? the copy of the firewall from the plans i have does not give the thrust line. it looks that it may be on the top engine mount bolts, but not sure........ thanks!
chris
*Edited by: smizo *


----------

